# AMF Roadmaster 10 Speed



## brassbusterpc (Jan 31, 2013)

*AMF Roadmaster 10 Speed with stick shifter*

Didn't have camera with me today but I bought a AMF Roadmaster 10 speed from a customer with a stick shifter up on the top of the frame and bars. Didn't find much on the net about this bike. Bike is pretty rough will post pic's after I take them, BUT complete. Keeper, Rat Rod or part it out? ANY info or pic's of this bike would be great.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 5, 2013)

*AMF Roadmaster 10 speed with stick shifter*

This bike is ROUGH but I think it's a keeper, restore, rat rod or part's???? You let me know, shifter is the greatest.


----------



## spoker (Feb 6, 2013)

*shifter*

looked at a hawthorne 5 speed today that had a very kool chrome shifter with a chrome barrel shift handle mounted on the goose neck


----------

